# How many of you make your own Chains?



## DDM (Aug 30, 2005)

Okay it's time to reorder several loops of chain for various bar lengths. I Decided to order a 100' roll Spinner & Breaker from baileys. How many of you make your own chains? I would have to imagine it's alot more convinient.
except for my MS200's and 192T all my other saws run a .375 X .050 chain so that's what i'm going to start with.


----------



## begleytree (Aug 30, 2005)

You can never go wrong with a spinner & breaker, making your own chains. Besides reducing your per chain cost, its downright handy too. Especially if you run 8 tooth or larger sprokets, as you need an extra DL added to many off the shelf chains, or wait for the shop to spin them up for you.
-Ralph


----------



## trimmmed (Aug 30, 2005)

Aside from saving money, the convenience is a big plus.


----------



## Tree Machine (Aug 30, 2005)

I've bought hundred foot reels and have them (Bailey's) bust em up for a dollar apiece. Recently I bought a 25' reel of 3/8 .058 because it was on sale.

Two current situations, one calls for doing your own chain, one calls for not doing your own chain.

For making custom-length chain loops, gotta have the chain making / breaking tools. I like mine, but don't really use it all that much, but it's critical when needed. Makes you more autonymous. The tools don't take up very much room. and they're not all that expensive, pretty easy to learn how to do. Kinda fun, actually.


----------



## jamie (Aug 30, 2005)

we make our own chains cheaper and handy, out of chain, sw shop closed....no problem.

we run 3/8ths on all saws except the 090, 3120, 020s and the pole pruner (which we make chains for as well).

makin chains is one of those things i like doing, along with shapening chains and coling ropes....call me weird if you will

jamie


----------



## DDM (Aug 30, 2005)

jamie said:


> makin chains is one of those things i like doing, along with shapening chains and coling ropes....call me weird if you will
> 
> jamie



Okay your Weird,  But to be honest if i have time i'd rather do it myself to make sure it is done properly.


----------



## a_lopa (Aug 30, 2005)

i actually buy a roll usually 150' and have it made into loops,mail order.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Aug 30, 2005)

I bought a spinner and blew off getting a breaker. I just grind the pre-set on a bench grinder and pop it out with a small holder I made and a center punch.


----------



## Dadatwins (Aug 30, 2005)

Making your own chain is a lot cheaper than buying loops. A nice tip I learned add a bit of grease or oil to the spinner head and it makes a nice clean round rivet head when spinning. I found the drive link chart from Baileys to be very helpful also. I mounted it on a 1x6 board and set it on the work bench when needed.


----------



## RedlineIt (Aug 31, 2005)

> Making your own chain is a lot cheaper than buying loops.



AND, coils of chain, partials and full, come up for sale on eBay all the time. 


RedlineIt


----------



## Dan F (Sep 4, 2005)

If I did my calculations right based on Sherrills prices, it would only take a little more 25' of chain (3/8) to make it worth while to buy the spinner and the press, versus buying loops by the drive link. 

If my calcs were right, per DL comes to $8/foot, while 100' rolls are $2.75/foot. $133 for the combination of breaker and press. $133/$5.25 per foot difference= 25.3333 feet needed to break even....

And I KNOW there are cheaper options! I'm considering making my own loops, though I won't go through them very often. But now that I have a good saw (just bought a used 372 XP in good condition) I probably will go through loops more often.

Just how hard is it to learn the process for someone who has never made loops before? I'm pretty mechanically inclined, just have never done it/seen it done.....


Dan


----------



## Dan F (Sep 4, 2005)

I didn't figure it was too hard. 

Thanks. Now I just have to figure out a way to convince my wife I need to drop $400 on this stuff.


Dan


----------



## Ax-man (Sep 4, 2005)

Yes, it is easy with the right tools. Just takes practice.

With the breaker and anvil, try to press the rivets out on dead center and cleanly, you don't want to bend the neighboring tie strap and preset or a cutter. Make sure the punch point is sharp, they do wear down and won't work good.

When spinning you want to make sure you have the right spinner anvil, don't try to over do it and have a frozen link, but yet tight enough so there is no sideways slop in the new union. The new preset rivets should have a clean apperance to them when they are spun like the rest of the new chain, use that as a guide as to go by. 

I was lucky when I bought my tools to make chain, I got mine from a saw shop that was going out, in the deal was a big box of screwed up pre- made chains and was able to see the mistakes others had made.

Larry


----------



## Ax-man (Sep 4, 2005)

Dan F said:


> I didn't figure it was too hard.
> 
> Thanks. Now I just have to figure out a way to convince my wife I need to drop $400 on this stuff.
> 
> ...



Just don't say anything, like I do. Trouble is I get caught later on, she is the bookkeeper and she actually will read the receipts and bring it to my attention.  Too late though  

Larry


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 13, 2005)

I'd like to use this thread in the Arboristsite.com column in TREE SERVICES Magazine.

Any objections? Please let me know.


----------



## DDM (Sep 13, 2005)

Dan F said:


> I didn't figure it was too hard.
> 
> Thanks. Now I just have to figure out a way to convince my wife I need to drop $400 on this stuff.
> 
> ...



I actually took 2 old chains apart to learn the breaker and the spinner. Theres nothing to it. Just make sure your bolt the breaker & spinner down.This is how i justified it. Break/Spinner combo and 100' of chain Shipping included was 314.95 I can make 15 - 105 DL chains from 1 roll of chain which was 219.00 i believe. thats 14.60 Each. there 27.00 at the local dealer.So I saved 186.00 after the first roll of chain and the breaker & spinner are paid for which were 90.00.On the first roll i still saved about 100.00 compared to the local dealers price.Ahhh but i have a roll of chain so if i need 60/72 or 84 link chains I can make them as needed in about 5 minutes.


----------



## rbtree (Sep 13, 2005)

Bailey's and Madsen's have the best deals on chain, I think. Unfortunately, Madsen's can only sell Stihl chain in Wa. Bummer for the other 49 states folks as I only pay $205 for 3/8 chisel, I think.


----------



## Tree Machine (Sep 13, 2005)

That's the beauty of tree gear; it often pays for itself and then keeps on giving. 

Bolting down is a good idea. I bolted mine to a board, then screwed the board into the benchtop with the spinner extening off the bench a short ways. In this way, the spinner can extend off the edge of the bench allowing the loop of chain to hang freely and not pile on the bench. Then if I need my benchtop, by removing two screws the chain rig can be hung on the wall.


----------



## Dan F (Sep 13, 2005)

So does anyone have any suggestions on what spinner/breaker to buy?

I've got a feeling that it may be a while before I can swing the expense of a full roll, but I'd like some input on what works well... Will the cheap(er) Vise-grips type do it well enough, or should I get the individual units? I doubt I'll be making a lot of chains, but see the possibility of making loops for my boss and father.....


Dan


----------



## Dadatwins (Sep 13, 2005)

I used the vise grip spinner type and hammer and punch a few times, but once you use a bench mounted spinner and breaker you will never use the hand tools again. As for the best type I use an Oregon and have good results, Baileys sells a kit that comes with breaker and spinner and chain chart for under $100.00 which looks like a great deal, not sure who makes them though.


----------



## Al Smith (Sep 13, 2005)

Watch e-bay,no kidding.I got an Oregon spinner for $15.I just use a die grinder to cut the rivet heads off and split the chain with a narrow chisel .I also mounted the thing on a board which I clamp to my bench when needed.As I said before,when I need chain anymore I just order them from Baileys.It is seldom,but when I do I take orders localy and order for other folks at the same time.It's too bad about the Stihl chain because at the local shops it's like the national dept.


----------



## DDM (Sep 13, 2005)

http://onlinestore.forestindustry.com/cgi-bin/baileys/1216?mv_session_id=FmKBz6nW&product_sku=SBC


----------



## Dan F (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks David.

I just got my Bailey's catalog today, finally. It's been a while since I've had my hands on one. First glance shows a lot of "I'd like that, and that, and that...."; it'll take a while for me to really go through it.


----------



## Diesel JD (Sep 18, 2005)

Not a pro but have the tools from Bailley's bought in 1999. The rivet spinner is impressive and always makes good loops even for a guy like me who barely knows what he's doing. The breaker on the other hand was never easy to use. I always seemed to have a hard time lining the chain up on the anvil they provided. I sure bent a love of drive links and tie straps that way. Eventually the base of teh chain breaker split in half and so I am out a breaker. id o have a bench grinder though so if one can break chains that way I suppose I could be at it again pretty easy.


----------



## Dan F (Sep 18, 2005)

I easily took apart an old loop the other day with nothing more than my bench grinder and basic hand tools. You just have to realize when you do it that way, you REALLY need new tie straps. Basically you just need to grind off the rivet heads and use a small punch and some light hammer taps to get it to come apart.


----------



## Tree Machine (Sep 19, 2005)

*we need some footage*

There's a bunch of guys out there who have never seen how the rivets are removed from a chain. I'm sure everyone can imagine how to use a grinder to grind off the heads and then a punch chisel to drive the rivet out, but doing it with the right tool is just a joy. It's silent (more or less), instant (more or less) and effortless (more or less).

I think tomorrow I'll take the video camera out and pop a couple rivets out, just to show how amazingly easy it is when you're using a simple tool designed to do just one thing (press out a rivet). It's cool to see, and the video will be about 3 seconds long.

Should I go ahead and link a loop together as long as I've got the camera out? I've got a 25' reel of 3/8 .058 just waiting to have something done with it.


----------



## rfwoodvt (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey All,

Gotta agree that making chain is awfully easy to do and can save tons in the long run. The biggest consideration I had to contend with was standardizing my saws.  

I had .063g , .058 and .050 bars on different saws. I also was running 3/8ths and /370. I finally settled on the .050 across the board and decided it was cheaper to buy loops for the .370 chains.

eBay has become my best friend, I'm always looking for rolls of chain, sometimes you can even find it for $1.00 per foot. But, ya gotta know what you are looking at. Not all chain is the same. If you run round chisel then ya want to buy round chisel, not square chisel or maybe not even semi chisel.

Breakers can be found on Ebay too but I ended up going with Baileys for that. They cater to large logging outfits so have just about everything you could want for chain and at fairly reasonable _retail_ prices. They will also sell you chain at a per drivelink price. and they are fairly reasonable on tie straps and presets.

I keep two loops of each chain in service at any given time and when one is damaged beyond repair or can't be sharpened any more, I make a new loop to go on the truck.

Sometimes, when only a few cutters are damaged I'll remove them and splice in some new ones. only a few links off the roll but brings an other wise trashed chain back to service.

I will also save the undamaged parts of a broken chain for splicing into other damaged chains.

I've been told I'm Cheap, and I guess I must be because anywhere I can economize or recycle makes my top ten list of things to do.


----------



## gumneck (Mar 17, 2006)

Tree Machine said:


> There's a bunch of guys out there who have never seen how the rivets are removed from a chain. I'm sure everyone can imagine how to use a grinder to grind off the heads and then a punch chisel to drive the rivet out, but doing it with the right tool is just a joy. It's silent (more or less), instant (more or less) and effortless (more or less).
> 
> I think tomorrow I'll take the video camera out and pop a couple rivets out, just to show how amazingly easy it is when you're using a simple tool designed to do just one thing (press out a rivet). It's cool to see, and the video will be about 3 seconds long.
> 
> Should I go ahead and link a loop together as long as I've got the camera out? I've got a 25' reel of 3/8 .058 just waiting to have something done with it.




TM

I'm ready and waitin on that video. You must be makin a full length feature film documentary.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Mar 17, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I'd like to use this thread in the Arboristsite.com column in TREE SERVICES Magazine.



Are you going to use the parts about hiding the expense from the wives?


----------



## SRT-Tech (Nov 28, 2006)

ok walk me thru the steps involved in breaking a chain rivet, and making a new loop of chain from a roll:

1) remove chain from saw (hey pretty easy so far  )

2: ???

fill in the blanks here, kinda like a make your chain loop course. ( id id search but did'nt have much luck.


----------



## Dadatwins (Nov 28, 2006)

SRT-Tech said:


> ok walk me thru the steps involved in breaking a chain rivet, and making a new loop of chain from a roll:
> 
> 1) remove chain from saw (hey pretty easy so far  )
> 
> ...



After the chain is removed, count the drive links so you know how many you need for the new chain.

Count off the links from the new roll, I always try to never break a chain at a cutter. Use a chain break tool, or a small grinder to grind off the top of the rivet. After the correct link is removed, place new link in the chain, add tie strap to new link, and spin down the rivets with a chain spinner. I have seen some folks use a rounding punch to pean over the rivets. I always add a bit of grease to my spinner head before spinning any rivets. Remount chain. Piece of cake.


----------



## elmnut (Nov 29, 2006)

Making your own loops is easy, and the savings will cover the cost of the tools. We use the Oregon breaker and spinner, they are about 10 years old now, there have been no problems. It saves time not having to run to the shop also.


----------



## Tree Machine (Dec 11, 2006)

OK, I got some video of popping chain rivets and linking chain back together using our foresaid benchtop chainsaw chain tools. I am connecting together a ripping chain, though the motions are identical for any commercial chainsaw chain.

Who was it earlier who said to add a bit of lube to the rivet while it is being spun? I never did that before. I put on one single drop of veggie oil and the thing spins smoothly, no creaking sound as the metal is formed. Thank you for that tip.

I must edit the video clips first, and then post it, but right now I have trees to climb.


----------



## jbone (Jan 15, 2007)

umm..... any chance in posting that video?


----------

